# Optima HD66 24fps Q:



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

The specs say 24hz-120hz refresh rate. I emailed Optima and asked if it supported 24fps, and they said it did, but online reviews say it doesn't.

Anyone here have experience with this projector who could help clear this up? Do Oppo, Panasonic, ect support 720p at 24fps? I'm sure the hardware can, but with hardly any, if any 720p 24fps displays, I was worried that the software might only do 1080p 24fps. I haven't owned a blu-ray player yet, so please excuse the silly newb questions.

I'm more interested in 24fps play back then 1080p. I might also be buying sooner, so I'd like to save some cash too. I've personally seen good cheap setups and while I'd like to get a Mitsu 3800-4000, I could be watching sooner if the Optima does what I want.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It does appear that there are conflicting reports out there. I did see one report of it being passed and then PJ Central says that it is not supported natively. Good question! I'd try and talk to someone at Optoma directly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess I can email them back and ask why their are conflicting reports. I was hoping to get a 3rd party answer here, but maybe its not a very popular projector or something.

The only thing I can think of is they released a firmware update and some support it and some don't. I was reading up on the Vivitek H1080FD was going to have a 24fps firmware update, but it never seemed to have come out.


----------

